# Question about Von der Hollenburg?



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, I contacted another potential breeder, that is close to me, with some questions that I learned I should ask from this forum. I received a prompt reply, but was unsure of the answers. I noticed on the site ( http://www.vdhollenburg.com/index.htm ) that they say their dogs have healthy hips, but none of their dogs were OFA registered. I did question if the dogs were registered, and the reply I received was:
_"Our dogs are not OFA registered. However, they have been x-rayed and found to be healthy. All of our pups are guaranteed to be pass OFA registration. We give our clients a written guarantee." _
Now, why would a breeder NOT register their dogs with OFA if they are found to be healthy? I also asked for a copy of the written guarantee, but I got the reply that they give their clients a written guarantee. Is it wrong to ask to see the guarantee if you are still looking for breeders? I did ask why they are breeding German Shepherds and the answer I got was
_"To answer your question about why do we breed German Shepherds, "If it's not a German Shepherd, it's just a dog." "_
I would think that there would be a little more to that answer than just that.
Since I am still in the searching phase, I don't have my heart set on one particular breeder (yet







), but would like opinions on the answers I received for the questions I asked, or opinions on this breeder if anyone has any experience. Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say that this is a broker, that breeds as well. So instead of calling them a breeder, I would call them a broker. They say in their opening line "We don't deal with brokers" and another quote "We are not a puppy mill". They don't say anything about working their dogs to title. Or having a foundation for their program. I would like to see a contract as well. If they are such great dogs, why aren't they OFA registered? I would pass, there are many great breeders, and this one isn't one I would want to buy from.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_vonder Hollenburg German Shepherds 
is alwaysable to import your constant companion. _ Another quote form their Philosophy page.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I never heard of them, but if you are looking for workingline shepherd. There are wonderful breeders on this site. And some of them have pups I guess.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I remember their site, mostly showlines, then they had a working line male I liked for a while. But I could not tell if they were breeding him or just had brought in a female bred to him. Not a kennel name I have noticed in trial results listings. Not doing OFA is one thing ***IF*** you 'a' stamp the pups, but other than imports, they did not list 'a' stamp status either. 

Mixing show and work lines with no real history of dogs they have bred - esp titled dogs - IMO a breeder who produces dogs who get titles - whether Sch, AKC OB, Agility, or Conformation - will be proud of them and have a listing to verify what their dogs are doing.

We have a few members from your area on the board - actually one of my pups is out that way!

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I can think of NO good reason a breeder would not use OFA or another organization to officially certify the hips. I think when someone is claiming that their dogs hips are healthy, and breeding off that, they should have to prove it through an objective organization that those interested in pups can research on their own, not just take the breeder's word for it. Someone who is reluctant to spend the $35 to send their x-rays to OFA for certification would make me very suspicious that they were hiding something.

And no, you're not out of line to ask for a copy of their warranty while you're in the research stages. Actually, I'd ask for a copy of their entire written contract, not just the warranty. This info shouldn't be kept secret, as it should actually be an important aspect of researching breeders. If they won't give you a copy when you ask, and expect people to officially sign up for a pup without that information, I'd be suspicious. What happens if you put down a deposit, then they let you see the warranty and you don't like it? Do they give you your deposit back?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

AND if they have been xrayed, why wouldn't you spend the extra $35-40 to send them to OFA? 

Most reputable breeders either already have it listed on their website (as I do) or will gladly give you a copy to review, and I agree with Chris, if you don't like it what happens to your deposit?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

We have a breeder here in Mo that said the same thing. And now they are selling out their kennel. It doesn't sound good to me


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi there before I bought Lexi, I looked and talked with her and got short unknowledgable question. I wasa breeder of Labs and just like now with Lexi I reserached the breed. They didn't seem very willing to talk to someone new because I felt they didn't have there own answers....just my opinion.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

For the little extra, they should send them in. Doerak was "advertised" as having "OFA Good". I had him x-rayed myself and OFA said "Moderate Hip Dysplasia". He was from an importer/broker. (They don't import anymore and just do training.)


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

You be suprised (or not!) to see what happens with those xrays. They get lost, and some other dogs amazingly are put in that are good. Imports often don't have accurate information because the dealers are scamming the importers, and the importers are scamming policed dpts. and everyone else. Dogs names are changed all the time, and so is the dog's health info. 
I would def. get a dog from a importer xrayed myself after what I have seen done. It's a shady business.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That's why I only use 2-3 people I know to get dogs from.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a dog from this kennel. I wish I knew then what I know now as I wouldn't have bought from them, but I'm glad I have Ellie so it all worked out.
When I called them in October to ask about pricing, puppies due that December, etc., I wasn't questioned about my prior experiences with GSD's, my living conditions, expectations for the new puppy, where he/she would be living, etc., etc. She didn't ask me anything about me! It was explained that all the puppies were the same price, $950 with a (hip) guarantee, $650 without.
When we went to pick out the puppy, I was given first pick as I had called first! I didn't get to see the parents - sire had been sold and had gone out west, dam had been sent back to Germany. I don't think the puppies had been "puppy tested" as nothing was said (and I didn't know anything about that at that time so wouldn't have known to ask). I was interested in pet quality and at that time I had no intentions of doing anything else with this puppy. I wasn't given any guidance in choosing the right dog for me and my lifestyle. I feel it was just pick the puppy, pay the money, and be gone. I didn't get a sense from her that she cared where the dogs ended up, but it was the first breeder I had bought from so I didn't know any better. But it all worked out and like I said, I'm happy with Ellie but would never buy there again. I've learned a lot since those days (and am still learning) but at the time I thought I had found a good breeder!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Just a note, it's not unusual for the sire not to be on premises if you use an outside stud male.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies! I didn't realize it was only $35 for OFA to register a dog. Why they aren't willing to spend that, which to me is very reasonable, seems a bit off, and I am definitely going to pass on them. 
elliecd: Thanks for your reply on your experience with them. From what you said, this is a breeder I am going to avoid!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yep, 35 for hips, 40 for hips/elbows


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just a note: You are not registering a dog's hips/elbows with OFA. You are getting their hips/elbows certified by OFA.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I didn't even catch that part of her post, lol


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthJust a note: You are not registering a dog's hips/elbows with OFA. You are getting their hips/elbows certified by OFA.


Whoops, chalk that up to my inexperience. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

